# Marines



## EVO-AU (Mar 6, 2009)

Gentlemen of the forum and ladies too: The following came from a friend and sensei of thirty years. He is on his eleventh tour as a professional bodyguard in sand country. Hope you like it.


> THE MARINES WANT THIS TO ROLL ALL OVER THE U.S.
> Please don't delete this until you send it on, Let's send it around 
> the world.
> FRIENDS ARE BORN, NOT MADE
> ￼
> This is a poem being sent from a Marine to his Dad. For those who 
> take the time to read it, you'll see a letter from him to
> his dad at the bottom. It makes you truly thankful for not only the 
> Marines,but ALL of our troops.
> 
> THE MARINE
> 
> ￼
> We all came together,
> Both young and old
> To fight for our freedom,
> To stand and be bold.
> ￼
> In the midst of all evil,
> We stand our ground,
> And we protect our country
> >From all terror around.
> ￼
> Peace and not war,
> Is what some people say.
> But I'll give my life,
> So you can live the American way.
> ￼
> I give you the right
> To talk of your peace.
> To stand in your groups,
> and protest in our streets.
> ￼
> But still I fight on,
> I don't bitch, I don't whine.
> I'm just one of the people Who is doing your time.
> ￼
> I'm harder than nails,
> Stronger than any machine.
> I'm the immortal soldier,
> I'm a U.S. MARINE!
> ￼
> So stand in my shoes,
> And leave from your home.
> Fight for the people who hate you,
> With the protests they've shown.
> Fight for the stranger,
> Fight for the young.
> So they all may have,
> The greatest freedom you've won
> ￼
> Fight for the sick,
> Fight for the poor
> Fight for the cripple,
> Who lives next door.
> ￼
> But when your time comes,
> Do what I've done.
> For if you stand up for freedom,
> You'll stand when the fight's done
> ￼
> By: Corporal Aaron M. Gilbert , US Marine Corps
> USS SAIPAN, PERSIAN GULF
> ￼
> Hey Dad,
> Do me a favor and label this 'The Marine' and send it to everybody on 
> your email list. Even leave this letter in it. I want this rolling 
> all over the US ; I want every home reading it. Every eye seeing 
> it. And every heart to feel it. So can you please send this for 
> me? I would but my email time isn't that long and I don't have much 
> time anyway.
> You know what Dad? I wondered what it would be like to truly 
> understand what JFK said in His inaugural speech. 'When the time 
> comes to lay down my life for my country, I do not cower from this 
> responsibility. I welcome it.' Well, now I know. And I do. Dad, I 
> welcome the opportunity to do what I do. Even though I have left 
> behind a beautiful wife, and I will miss the birth of our first born 
> child, I would do it 70 times over to fight for the place that God 
> has made for my home. I love you all and I miss you very much. I 
> wish I could be there when Sandi has our baby, but tell her that I 
> love her, and Lord willing, I will be coming home soon. Give Mom a 
> great big hug from me and give one to yourself too.
> Aaron
> 
> Please let this marine (and all our military) know we care by passing 
> his poem onto your friends even if you don't usually take time to 
> forward mail...do it this time!
> Thanks,
> Let's help Aaron's dad spread the word...
> FREEDOM isn't FREE
> Someone pays for you and me.
> 
> ￼￼
> 
> 
> "To the world you might be one person, but to one person you are the 
> world."

Phill
> 
>


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think that this post has no place here. :!: 

We are here to refine and gaining knowledge not to idolize some country army. First of all I have no problem with marines, navy or air force. They may be fighting for freedom and so but they are not fighting becouse they want but just becouse they are following orders of politics. Politics are not gods just persons and they are making mistakes constantly.
As for gulf war and while I dont want to hurt feelings of any american here this war just produced more mess than help for people living over there...
And it is not only my opinion that second gulf war was not for freedom but for ..... everyone knows for what.

Any moderator or admin lock and delete this post as this forum is international and not everyone here shares excitement with US Army. We dont want any useless discusions here so lets talk about weather or girls... :lol:


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 6, 2009)

It is a noble poem and i admire his feelings about his country, but not everyone wants to live in american way. British want to live in the british way, germans-german, people from China-China way etc.
I think we should not speak too much about politics here. I think it should be up to everyone to send or not to send it anywhere, but please don't post it again.


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 6, 2009)

This is the Bar and Grill, so a post like that should not be deleted. If you don't care for it, you can always just not click on it...


----------



## EVO-AU (Mar 6, 2009)

Justin: Good for you ole' buddy. As for the rest of you pacifistic jerks, your comments are really of the ego, not of the heart. But then again - each to their own.

I have been limping and seeing from one eye for over fifty years now and it doesn't bother me one bit when I see our guys coming home in pieces and boxes or not at all. Did you serve, did you see your best friend cut to nothing beside you because he saved your butt ????????? Not likely. 
I am not complaining, life is good and I am glad I am still here to enjoy it. What goes round - comes round - you will get yours ???? Phill


----------



## istari9 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dear Marine HORA! SemperFI

Once a Marine Always a Marine!!

Vietnam "69" First Recon 

Ray


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank You for servin guys!
Randy


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 6, 2009)

Platdigger said:


> Thank You for servin guys!
> Randy



x2! :wink:


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok guys.If it is bar and grill at least lets remember ALL marines who died protecting our mothers and grandmothers....


----------



## butcher (Mar 7, 2009)

freedom, thank you,


----------



## jamthe3 (Mar 7, 2009)

BTW, people who aren't politicians aren't gods either....only things (if any) that possibly should be deleted in the "bar & grill" or "general chat" are the arrogant requests to censor because of a greater knowledge as to what my simpler than their mind should be allowed to read.

Take away the credit lines for the author and that poem could have been written by ANY country's servicemember. Notice the lack of date, it could just as easily be the 1st time in Iraq (if that's even where the young man's referring too---there's also UN peacekeepers in various other locations) which coincidentally was a WORLDWIDE endeavor....How do I know, I was there.

Read the poem again to try & get what he's actually trying to get across. That's what I just did and I now recant what I said about possibly deleting your condescending post, after all, if that young man's willing to lay down his life for your right to write it....who am I to say others shouldn't be able to read what you have to say.

Here-Here Justin!! God's speed EVO & Butcher...you said it all brother; and better and more succinctly than me.

John


----------



## EVO-AU (Mar 7, 2009)

Istak: God Bless You.

Sapunov: Wow, that is some stamp.

Jam: You do have a way with words. Succinct and to the point. Thank you.

Hey Butcher: As Wyatt said to Doc ( in the movie anyway ) How the h___ are you ?

Thanks Randy !!! Phill


----------



## istari9 (Mar 7, 2009)

Love the stamp I collect them. I have an issue of the first one ever minted in US Scott#1. I have a very large US and World collection. Many from Russia when my Grandmother came to America in 1917. 

Ray


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 8, 2009)

Yep,i love stamps too and i thought this one was pretty nice.


----------



## peter i (Mar 9, 2009)

> ......by passing his poem onto your friends even if you don't usually take time to forward mail...do it this time!



Shows the true colour of the post. It is a chain-letter.

I have a great respect for those who serve, having served full time for 8 years and 10 years in the reserve (and yes, relative to how many people we have in Afghanistan, Denmark is the country that has lost most people down there. I knew a couple of them).


Chain letters are simply spam, no matter how noble the content might be.


----------



## EVO-AU (Mar 10, 2009)

Peter1: Hooray for your relatives in red, white and blue.

But your attitude: YOU ARE STILL A JERK !!!!!!!!!!!

What was it the Little Prince said ? Seek only with the heart -------

boy - are you ever lost !!!! Phill


----------



## Lou (Mar 10, 2009)

Let's keep it civil gentlemen.

Peter's entitled to his opinion as wrong as you or I might think it. I've had interesting chain letters before so I can't say something so unilateral like them all being spam.


----------



## jamthe3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank goodness such an aversion casting moniker like "spam" wasn't around when the Gospels were written; the Bible might never have circulated or gotten read....then again, maybe its not being read enough anyway.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 11, 2009)

*There are few topics that can inflame (and polarize) readership faster and deeper than politics and religion. The Gold Forum is no place for either subject. * 

*May I suggest that you folks get on with other matters so we can avoid locking this thread?*

Harold


----------



## EVO-AU (Mar 11, 2009)

Go for it jam !

Harold: Since when are the MARINES political or religious. They are the greatest fighting force in the world. Bar none. I lucked out, but most of my friends are of the USMC. God Bless them all.!!!!!!!! Phill

Enough said. I rest my case. The Au and adventure of it all is what counts.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 11, 2009)

The Special Air Service (SAS) is the principal special forces organisation of the British Army. Formed in 1941 to conduct raids behind German lines in North Africa, it is widely regarded as the finest and best trained special forces unit in the world and subsequently it serves as a model for similar units in other countries including....US Delta force, Germany's KSK, and Israel's Sayeret Matkal to name but a few...
Their successful campaigns across the world including Second World War: North-West Europe 1944-45, Benghazi Raid, Tobruk 1941, North Africa 1940-43, Landing in Sicily, Sicily 1943, Termoli, Valli di Comacchio, Italy 1943-45, Greece 1944-45, Adriatic, Middle East 1943-44 
Falkland Islands 1982; Western Iraq, Gulf 1991; Western Iraq 2003 ... serve only to highlight their reputation as the best trained fighting unit in the world.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 11, 2009)

Another answer. 
The term "best fighting" is ambiguous and it reduces the answer to a postulation of generalities. We can only render an opinion. There isn't a clear answer. 

The Chinese have a top notch fighting force of some two and a quarter million. They've got the largest standing army in the world. Good technology and a superbly considered tactical kit that suits their superior numbers and matches their fine technology would make them an impossibly resilient opponent in a head-to-head action. 

The United States Armed Forces, some one and a half million strong and second largest, are the best equipped and trained army in the world. Ever. Bleeding edge technology and overpowering mobility are impossible to best in open combat. Nothing comes close to U.S. air and sea power. 

Each side has nuclear weapons in its black bag. But the U.S. has probably a 30- to 50-to-1 advantage in the heavy stuff, depending on which numbers one chooses to go with. And there is no comparison in the ability to deliver the weapons. A few dozen long range missiles is about all China is working with. We have hundreds. And their delivery systems have little mobility and only modest accuracy (if that can be said for atomic weapons), while the U.S. fields far greater numbers of extremely mobile and impossible to defend against delivery systems that can place packages spot on. 

An analogy that might be put forth is that if the U.S. went up against the Chinese, it would be akin to the irresistible force meeting the immovable object. The question as to which armed force is the "best fighting" deteriorates into a rhetorical debate. 

As an aside, it won't come to that. No worries. But consider that the Chinese are clever and apply a singular determination to execute their national policies. They plan for global dominance, and the country as a whole stands behind that because of one-party politics. The United States, owning to fragmented national support for the questionably capable non-uniformed leadership, is losing in its efforts to succeed in its policy of simply being influential in world affairs. The political climate in the U.S. is such that policy makers cannot agree on what to have for lunch. 

The disparity between the goals and objectives of China and the U.S. is the difference between playing to win and just playing to keep things close. Where's John Nash when we need him to think this one through and calculate our chances in a game like that?


----------



## jamthe3 (Mar 11, 2009)

To be fair, I'm gonna eat a little crow on this because quite simply....Harold is right. I lost my temper and whereas many topics are fine to discuss or intelligently debate in a chat thread of a forum, bickering and arguing over differing ideals truly is a bit juvenile and I joined the childish pontificating.

I really, really enjoy reading on and on when visiting this forum and have been quick to complain of just such a thing...especially when it appears someone's outright attacking another member. This time the shoe's on the other foot and for that I apologize.

NOW, on the topic of the most elite fighting force.....just kidding; my hat's off to all who have served their country.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Oz (Mar 11, 2009)

That is classy to say that Jam, well put. The moderators have an uphill battle keeping the forum stress free. 

Leading by example is the best way to help them.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 11, 2009)

I must say that the Canadian fighting forces are the best and finest in the world.

... after all, this is a Canadian forum.

:lol: 

Thanks Noxx for the forum! :wink:


----------

